# TimeShift dosent run



## Ahg007 (Aug 20, 2009)

I recently bought Timeshift after trying it at a friends house, installed fine, but when i run it...an outline of a window apears in the top left left corner for a split second, then disapears, and the game never starts.

I checked my system requirements against the website, and using the system requirements lab tool, and i pass the minimum specs.

I have performed all 10 steps listed to do before posting.

base system is a Dell optiplex gx2700

* Motherboard – Dell 0y1057, socket 478

* CPU – Intel Pentium 4, 3.20GHz

* RAM – Samsung, DDR, PC3200, 512MB, x2 (dual channel)

* Video Card – ATI radeon 9600 pro (agp) 256MB

* Hard Drive - Seagate 500GB SATA

* Operating System - Windows XP Pro

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.
Ensure that your anti-virus is not blocking the game.

Your video card is quite old, I am not positive it can run the game, it may say you meet the minimum requirements, but some games (Like DOW:2) Just won't run without a certain level of system specs.


----------



## Ahg007 (Aug 20, 2009)

alright, well i tired it with anti virus disabled (i use AVG) and same thing happened

i really hope it's not the graphics card...

do you think a Radeon x850 series would solve the problem? or is that still too old of a card


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Unfortunately I am not very familiar with older ATI cards, but that card may be better.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm going to quote from yougamers.com here and post these requirements.



> *Publishers Minimum System*
> What is this?
> Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 2.0 GHz or AMD(R) equivalent /
> Display Card!: NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 6600 GT 128 MB or equivalent (ATI(R) Radeon(R) x700) /
> ...





> *YouGamers Minimum System*
> Processor:
> Intel Pentium 4 540 / 3.2 GHz processor
> AMD Athlon 64 3800+
> ...


I would personally go with the yougamers's recommended system here below



> YouGamers Recommended System
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
> Display Card!:
> NVIDIA GeForce 7900
> ...


So I'm thinking that if you can get a X800 for free you should be able to play the game but if you don't have it I can try my best to find you a cheap card based on your motherboard and power supply.


----------



## Ahg007 (Aug 20, 2009)

well sadly i cant afford the reccomended hardware... i DO have a radeon x850 series card (i think) but it is PCI-e which my motherboard dosent have =(


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I really think that if you do decide to get a new computer don't bother upgrading it as its a crappy dell and buy a custom PC.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the game min requirements is a Radeon X700 series
you have a Radeon 9600 Pro which is below minimum requirements
I 2nd Mcninja opinion on getting a new PC


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I third it, it's not worth it either in the long run or in the meantime, buying even an inexpensive base computer and upgrading it will be better.


----------



## Ahg007 (Aug 20, 2009)

well i thank you for all your help, but as i said previously...i cant afford anything new as i have no job and no money...i was previously using a pc with 1.9ghz cpu, with a discontinued socket type (933 maby i cant remenber) and my dad got me this dell as a replacement...i realy cant afford to complain about it as it was a fully functional pc with 1gb ram 3.2ghz processor and 80gb HD with xp pro for $60...

also...could you explain this
copied from system requirements lab

Video Card
Minimum: NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 6600 GT 128 MB DirectX(R) 9.0c-compatible card with Pixel Shaders 2.0b support or equivalent (ATI(R) Radeon(R) x700) with latest DirectX drivers

You Have: ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series (ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x4150)) 

Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card 
Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 256 MB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0 

if the card is not good enough why does it say pass then?
not yelling or accusing anyone of lying, i'm just curious


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If you can't run the game, then how can we lie? We aren't here to be mean or anything just to tell the truth as far as we can research and tell it. I don't trust system requirements lab as its a horrible way of scanning your parts for whats needed. Some games require more than just the correct shader and they never tell the actual graphical power you need to run the game.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try Game O Meter instead
here is the link for Timeshift in GameOMeter
http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10221/


----------



## boomer129 (Feb 22, 2009)

There is a website called: Can You Run It by System Requirements Lab that you can go to and see if it will run it or not. You just pick the game you want to run and it gives you a visual breakdown of the game and you see how your computer is stacked up for the game. Great site. I use it all the time.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually, systemrequirementslab is faulty and innacurate, that's why we recommend Game-o-meter.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The thing with the game-o-meter on yougamers.com is that it shows what hardware you need to play the game. The canyourunit site will just see if you have a dual core and pass your computer to run. They would lump a 4670 graphics card with a 4890. The 4890 is about 3 times more powerful than a 4670 so having these lumped together stats is very much like marketing crap you get from the publishers on how low a system can be in hardware capabilities to be able to run the game.

I want to you and so does the rest of the gmaes team to let you know how good of a system you should have before you go out and buy a game. 

My suggestion is not a buy a game for a long time and save up to get a new system. There is no point buying games that your computer can just barely run.


----------



## bobbygr (Jul 12, 2010)

You can't run the game, because of windows 7. If you want to play timeshift you MUST have windows xp. I don't know about vista, but I doubt it would work their either. 

Get XP, or put timeshift on ebay.


Bob


----------



## Remco_Remus (Aug 11, 2010)

It does run perfectly with me.
CoreI7 860 , ati 5830 (catalyst 10.7) , 4gb ddr3.
Patched the game to 1.2


----------

